# Summer Slaughter Minature Exchange Sign UP NOw!



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay this is the time for the Summer Miniature exchange so we are back . So grab your flippy floppies and shave off all your winter hair, that goes for guys and girls, and get ready for a fun exchange. Read all the rules and look at some changes that we have made. I hope everyone will have fun with this one. 

Rule change this exchange will allow you to send a converted or painted model as a suprise to your giftee if you want in addition to the regular models. 



Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. 

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual complete models. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. If you aren't sure what we mean by this PM me or check out past exchanges to see what people are sending so you get an idea. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register  to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to receive an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want receive your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well.  Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
June 15– list closes
June 21– folks can start shipping
July 31– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM people in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out. 
__________________
 

   ​


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yaassss, I'm in this again.

My main army is 30k Emperor's Children, so any BaC sprues or Forge World accessories would be greatly appreciated :victory:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I will actually have money and can join in the merriment.

Armies are 40K Adeptus Mechanicus and AoS Chaos, (any and all Chaos)


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in... current flavours of the year for me are Horus Heresy 30K Iron Hands, 30K Wolves and Necrons!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Once again I'll be joining the blissfull event! 
Orks or Eldar for me.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Aye, go on then 

Ad Mech or Cult Mechanicus are on my agenda...

CtS


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

One week left to sign up for this great event. So read the rules and join in the fun.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I'll toss my name into the hat, Dark Eldar or Orks for me.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Wookiepelt said:


> I'm in... current flavours of the year for me are Horus Heresy 30K Iron Hands, 30K Wolves and Necrons!


Need your shipping information and where you want to ship too. 



scscofield said:


> I'll toss my name into the hat, Dark Eldar or Orks for me.


Need your shipping information and where you want to ship too.



Count_the_Seven said:


> Aye, go on then
> 
> Ad Mech or Cult Mechanicus are on my agenda...
> 
> CtS


 Just need to know where you are willing to ship too. I actually saved your information from last event. 

Sorry for the delay guys I was not happy with the site and all the password crap but I done being butt hurt and willing to get this going if everyone is still interested.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

May as well throw my hat in the ring again, keep the streak going. I'm not really sure what to go for. AdMech, or some of those new Heresy plastics would be nice.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay Santa's are signed in. Remember you ship to the person below you and the person above you ships to you. The person on the bottom ships to the one up top. Any questions PM me. Let the shipping begin!!!

Khorne's Fist
Roganzar
Scscofield
Morfangdakka
Moriouce
Count_The_Seven
Deus Mortis


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey everyone, sorry for not seeing this till today... We've just returned from the Hospital last night after a full week of restarting chemo for Annamaria (12 year old daughter). Her cancer has unfortunately relapsed after 6 months of maintenance chemo so we're back into fire-fighting mode yet again.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Wookiepelt said:


> Hey everyone, sorry for not seeing this till today... We've just returned from the Hospital last night after a full week of restarting chemo for Annamaria (12 year old daughter). Her cancer has unfortunately relapsed after 6 months of maintenance chemo so we're back into fire-fighting mode yet again.


Sorry to here about that man. Hope your daughter gets better soon and take care of her the exchange isn't going anywhere and you can always join the christmas one.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Will ship anywhere...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Package sent. Enjoy!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Think mine was received at home today.

Thank you!

I will be posting out this weekend, so should be with my exchanger Monday or Tuesday!

CtS


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Wracks arrived and are much appreciated Roganzar. I have Monday off and will ship my package out then Morfangdakka.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

In the words of an X-Wing pilot: "It's away...!"

CtS


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Deus Mortis said:


> Package sent. Enjoy!


Skitarri arrived this morning, thanks a lot, DM.:victory:
@Roganzar, your gift will be bought and posted on Thursday, my first proper day off in a fortnight.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I'd be expecting my parcel to have arrived with the recipient by now.

Any sign? Mine was for @DeusMortis

CtS


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

scscofield said:


> I have Monday off and will ship my package out then Morfangdakka.



Package received 5 stormboyz and a warbuggy are ready to join my new speed freaks army. Once the forum decides to upload my picture it will be posted. Thank you very much. Once my package ever arrives I will get mine in the post to @Moriouce which I am hoping will be soon.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Count_the_Seven said:


> I'd be expecting my parcel to have arrived with the recipient by now.
> 
> Any sign? Mine was for @DeusMortis
> 
> CtS


Aye mate, it arrived while I was away camping. Some special characters from the Calth box. Cheers bud :victory:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Glad they arrived safely, mate - I posted several packages that day, there's always a chance of mix ups!

Must apologise, though, as I think I sent the parcel without bases - my bad :-(

CtS


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the Windriders Morfangdakka! They'll be great once I return to Altansar.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Moriouce said:


> Thanks for the Windriders Morfangdakka! They'll be great once I return to Altansar.



Glad they made it. I hope they can be somewhat useful since I don't know anything about eldar stuff except how to loot it for my orks.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

@Khorne's Fist Khorne may not care from whence the blood flows, but I appreciate the Blood Warriors.










Blood for the Blood God! Skulls for the Skull Throne!!


----------

